# Galveston Police News : Case of Yacht Theft Solved, Arrest Made



## CaptBill

Posted on: Friday, September 11, 2009 
Case of Yacht Theft Solved, Arrest Made 
GalvestonCountyPoliceNews.Com 

In August Officers of the GPD Patrol Division were dispatched to the Galveston Yacht Basin to investigate the theft of a 31 foot Wellcraft Scarab fishing boat valued at over $150,000. There were initially no leads in the case. 
A week later the boat was recovered by the Texas City Police Department. And had been stripped and abandoned. 

It was later discovered video surveillance cameras at the Galveston Yacht Basin had captured the theft. This video footage fueled the investigation which led to the development of a suspect in the case. 

Further investigation led to the identification of Christopher Ratliff as the person believed to be responsible for the theft. The Galveston County District Attorney's Office accepted charges in this case and an arrest warrant was issued for Ratliff. 

Today Christopher Ratliff surrendered himself to the Galveston Police Department on charges of Theft a first degree felony punishable by up to life in prison. Ratliff's bond was set at $100,000. 

As lead investigator, Detective John Blackwell is credited with developing leads and bringing about the solution to this crime and the arrest of the perpetrator. The Galveston County Auto Crimes Task Force assisted in the investigation which is continuing. 


Additional arrest may be forthcoming.

The Boat belonged to kenny Isbell.

My Thoughts

Thought this would make a good read. Since this guy belonged to the bluewater board. This shows you just never know.
Lynn

This Chris Has the boat a Contender the Sea Monster
D*** boat Thief , But, Humm Innocent until proven guilty NAH not in Texas.
Great Job to All the Galveston Detectives and to the Galveston Yacht Boat Owners !!!! Thanks so much now we have some closure.


----------



## Argo

seamonster2 was his handle after some searching.... seeems he owned a 31' contender and has a 10 y/o son..... seems wierd for him to do it....... I would almost put money on it being an insurance scam that the owner was involved it..... just a guess..... I know nothing about any of it but it seems wierd.....


----------



## jeffsfishin

*Theif...*

Boy is his life fixing to make a change for the worse, Oh well he deserves 
it. I can't stand a theif and they are all the same in my book...SCUM.


----------



## CaptBill

No owner not involved in this. 
Video don't lie and they got him red handed in the boat ! 
Lynn


----------



## Outcast

Isn't Kenny Isbell some sort of official around Pasadena?


----------



## Hotrod

Wow! 100k bond, like a homicide case. Poor kid, that family's life is sure gonna change.


----------



## CaptBill

We don't know Chris. The only photo I have personally seen is a photo of Dan Green with him and a Huge Grouper. The police only showed me and bill so much cause we weren't suspects . All we got to see was a video and ID'ed the boat and Trailer. Others from the Yacht basin had already identified him.

I am sorry guys I cannot say anything else. 
I posted this as a favor for Kenny because he was so upset about it all It is a good read he wants to push this thing he lost money and we did too Bill ran that boat during the week.
People do funny and sad things sometimes. 
and yes sir his dad is. 
They are Good People. Love the mom to death she is super nice.
Lynn

This is the Chris Ratliff I have a photo off and yep that looks like the kiddo from the video driving the Black truck. yes this guy owns a contender


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Dang. The internet makes the world really, really, really small.

What ever happened with the shop lifter in the other thread. Did they get him?


----------



## FireEater

What baffles me is that with today's technology (surveillance) and the fact that you see it ALL the time on TV and Internet........people will still try and do stupid things and think they can get away with them.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Is the video posted somewhere?


----------



## Bobby

Main Frame 8 said:


> Is the video posted somewhere?


Galveston PD.:biggrin:


----------



## boom!

Outcast said:


> Isn't Kenny Isbell some sort of official around Pasadena?


No, different isbell's. The pasadena isbells are johnny and jj.


----------



## Chase This!

Wow, just read this. I met Chris a while back. Really nice guy. Owned a really nice Contender. Heck, met him when he was taking his son fishing. Seemed like a good dad. 

Very, very strange. Must have really been in a financial bind.

Brandon


----------



## myprozac

Chase This! said:


> Wow, just read this. I met Chris a while back. Really nice guy. Owned a really nice Contender. Heck, met him when he was taking his son fishing. Seemed like a good dad.
> 
> Very, very strange. Must have really been in a financial bind.
> 
> Brandon


I met him and his son too. Super nice!


----------



## Chase This!

CaptBill said:


> D*** boat Thief , But, Humm Innocent until proven guilty NAH not in Texas.


Yes, in Texas. And for you to call him a "D*** boat thief publicly", will likely expose you to a slander lawsuit if he is found not guilty. Let's not get all old school and look for a rope and tree, and let the justice system take it's course.

Brandon


----------



## CaptBill

No slander I believe will follow this. We saw the video at the Galveston Dectectives office. He was definitly in that boat on the trailer . All I am going to say. Yes Sir same Isbell's very nice people.
The link to this story
or go by the department thru the front doors and pick up a copy. It's Free there paper is a very good read
http://www.familybadge.org/%28S%28btd4bym40h3mj145hrc5q1e4%29%29/default.aspx/act/newsletter.aspx/category/News+1-2/MenuGroup/Home/NewsLetterID/14896/startrow/10.htm

Lynn


----------



## shanker

calling someone a **** boat thief on the internet is NOT slander

SLANDER - A false defamation (expressed in spoken words, signs, or gestures) which injures the character or reputation of the person defamed; distinguished from libel.


----------



## CaptBill

As far as My (lynn) comment that is my op Chase This. I am sorry you don't like it but, if someone were to take your boat or one u were running and puts it on a trailer without the owner or Captains permission and takes it out of the area it is slipped, trailers to a unknown location and cuts it with a darn saw and excuse me takes the boat and trailer and strips and saws it clean takes everything off it and won't tell you who told you to take that boat.
Isn't that theft ? I believe that sums it up in a nut shell and video don't lie. As far as Guilty I am allowed MY op I don't care how well u know the guy it stinks what he did we saw the kid and we saw him in it. I say Guilty.. 
I believe they have a good case on this and they will follow through. 
I have had to keep my mouth shut for a month and for me that has been hard. Hard to squeeze blood out of a turnip. This guy left Dan and Bill without jobs and us no money +kenny no boat . He affected alot of people when he took the boat from the basin.
Sorry I get really heated over this.
I posted this for a good read. Maybe it will make people think twice before they steal a boat from a public place This is Personal.

Sorry Chase This but, I get really bent over this stuff. Don't mean to make you mad at me but, the whole really thing stinks.
Lynn


----------



## CaptBill

Oh thank you I appreciate that comment shanker. I just new I would get pounder that is why Bill and I don't post anymore. 
Thanks again
Lynn
These comments are mine and not Bill's hahahaha


----------



## Chase This!

I ain't mad at you, Lynne. I don't know the guy. Met him one time. No hard feelings here. I am glad you have a suspect, and if he did it, I will be happy to see him do the time.

Oh, and shanker, you are correct. My sincerest apologies. I meant Libel. "Libel and Slander are two ways in which one decides to defame another's character. The difference between the two, is that Libel is written, and Slander is spoken."

Brandon


----------



## Arlon

What did he do? Put his boat in the water, use his own trailer to get the stolen boat home to strip? Imagine they would find some of the Scarab parts on his Contender *if* he did it (assuming he didn't have time to get them off before turning himself in).

Problem with having anything nice is there's always someone out there that wants it bad enough to steal it.. Be a real shame if it turns out to be a 2cooler that did it..

)-:}


----------



## CaptBill

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## ripleyb

CaptBill said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


That really blows! Sad to see a sight like this.


----------



## Tiny

What a Shame, The name Chris Ratliff sure does sound familar too..


----------



## Main Frame 8

CaptBill said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


Wow.

Wouldn't be surprised if he is the only one apprehended before this is said and done. Got to be at least a 2 man job to clean it out like that.


----------



## Bobby

Arlon said:


> What did he do? Put his boat in the water, use his own trailer to get the stolen boat home to strip? Imagine they would find some of the Scarab parts on his Contender *if* he did it (assuming he didn't have time to get them off before turning himself in).
> 
> Problem with having anything nice is there's always someone out there that wants it bad enough to steal it.. *Be a real shame if it turns out to be a 2cooler that did it.*.
> 
> )-:}


He is.


----------



## TXFPCOACH

No offense to anyone intended but I do have a small problem with the son's picture being posted. Crop him out if you like but a 10yr old shouldn't be associated with partental stupidity JMO


----------



## Bobby

TXFPCOACH said:


> No offense to anyone intended but I do have a small problem with the son's picture being posted. Crop him out if you like but a 10yr old shouldn't be associated with partental stupidity JMO


I agree. I posted that picture just to find out if that was the guy. I can't change it now been too long. He did have his son with him if/when he did the crime. The son even helped, according to the video. That picture is almost 2 years old.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Bobby said:


> He is.


Was.


----------



## Bill Fisher

what kills me is ths..........



CaptBill said:


> There were initially no leads in the case.
> 
> A week later the boat was recovered by the Texas City Police Department.
> 
> It was later discovered video surveillance cameras at the Galveston Yacht Basin had captured the theft.


duh.......

you'dda thunk someone woulda checked video surveillance right-off-the-bat

sounds like the yacht basin and the TCPD are bit slow on the uptick (imo)



















:headknock

(why does barney fife and/or inspector clouseau come-to-mind)


----------



## Bobby

Main Frame 8 said:


> Was.


Still is if this is the same guy.

*seamonster2







*

*Member*

Last Activity: 09-28-2009 09:09 AM


----------



## Bobby

Bill Fisher said:


> what kills me is ths..........
> 
> duh.......
> 
> you'dda thunk someone woulda checked video surveillance right-off-the-bat
> 
> sounds like the yacht basin and the TCPD are bit slow on the uptick (imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :headknock
> 
> (why does barney fife and/or inspector clouseau come-to-mind)


 Remember we are talking about the Galveston PD.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Bobby said:


> Remember we are talking about the Galveston PD.


oops!..... my bad

and my apologies to TCPD (who only found the scrap heap)


----------



## Main Frame 8

Bobby said:


> Still is if this is the same guy.
> 
> *seamonster2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Member*
> 
> Last Activity: 09-28-2009 09:09 AM


It was sarcasm- You tryin' to start sumpthin??


----------



## Levelwind

Bill Fisher said:


> duh.......
> 
> you'dda thunk someone woulda checked video surveillance right-off-the-bat
> 
> sounds like the yacht basin and the TCPD are bit slow on the uptick (imo)
> 
> (why does barney fife and/or inspector clouseau come-to-mind)


Right. And they're not.

Plus, anyone who has been around GYB knows about all the cameras. All the piers, fuel dock, bait camp, ramp. . . . plus the guy takes his KID! Something ain't right. I think there's more to this story.

I'm really sorry for Lynne, Bill, Danny and the owner. But I still think something is being overlooked.


----------



## 11andy11

Thats pretty sick if he involved his son in the crime.


----------



## Arlon

Maybe the Scarab guys potlicked his favorite spot and he was just getting even.. I can believe retaliation for something faster than taking the kid on a theft run. Will admit I wouldn't have questioned him loading the trailer with a kid along. Good cover. Where are those motors now? Seems they would have to turn up someplace..


----------



## CHA CHING

*Seamonster*

I know Chris fairly well. He had a 31 ft Contender walk around on the end of B dock at the yacht basin. Him and big Jerome were running buddies. I went to Boliver with him the day after Ike to check on his friend that decided to stay to ride out the storm. Him and his son have fished on my boat more than once. I can't believe Chris would do something like that, not saying it's not true becuase I don't know. Just can't believe it.
Super nice guy, would do anything for you. Maybe too much?
I hope something different comes out of this, for his kids sake.sad_smiles
Just goes to show you, you never know.


----------



## bigrome12

CHA CHING said:


> I know Chris fairly well. He had a 31 ft Contender walk around on the end of B dock at the yacht basin. Him and big Jerome were running buddies. I went to Boliver with him the day after Ike to check on his friend that decided to stay to ride out the storm. Him and his son have fished on my boat more than once. I can't believe Chris would do something like that, not saying it's not true becuase I don't know. Just can't believe it.
> Super nice guy, would do anything for you. Maybe too much?
> I hope something different comes out of this, for his kids sake.sad_smiles
> Just goes to show you, you never know.


I just heard about all of this when Dan replied to an email that I sent to him. Like Jeff (Cha Ching) says, its really hard to believe any of this stuff, knowing Chris and his family. I fished with him and his son MANY times and I could never in a million years think that he would do anything to endanger that kid OR steal from a friend. I truly hope this ends differently than how its going now.


----------



## Bobby

Ok who is Dan?


----------



## bigrome12

Bobby said:


> Ok who is Dan?


He is (was) one of the captains who ran charters on that Scarab


----------



## Bobby

Ok thanks


----------



## PaPa T

Any new word on this?


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Bobby said:


> Still is if this is the same guy.
> 
> *seamonster2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Member*
> 
> Last Activity: 09-28-2009 09:09 AM


Ummmmm.............Is he out on bond?? Cuz someone is checking in!

*seamonster2







*

*Member*


Send Message








User Lists








 Last Activity: 10-01-2009 11:17 PM


----------



## bostonwhaler

chirs was probably the type of guy go to sleep on the boat lynn


----------



## Loco Pato

I just dont know what to make of this! Crazy..The morning it happened Capt. Dan came over to our slips and asked if we had moved his boat as a joke as his charter was getting nervous. We thought it was a prank...Unbelievable...Taking a child on a boat heist, Can this story be true? I knew the guy and his son and they fished a lot and always had other kids out too, nice folks all the way. This is a shocker! Gotta be something else to this story. Calm Seas..


----------



## Justin_Time

Guess he had to replace his own boat that ended up on top of the jetty....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136657&highlight=seamonster2


----------



## bostonwhaler

that wasnt his boat


----------



## Tombo

CaptBill said:


> Oh thank you I appreciate that comment shanker. I just new I would get pounder that is why Bill and I don't post anymore.
> Thanks again
> Lynn
> These comments are mine and not Bill's hahahaha


Capt. Bill, I hope you are around my boat if some one tries to steal it. Call it like you see it.


----------



## PasadenaMan

Good thing I read this if I get called up for jurry duty I can get out of it 


on a side note, i alway report for jury duty.


----------



## CHA CHING

This is what I've been told.
Chris (Seamonster was asked by either the owner or captain of the boat if he could do them a favor and bring the boat to Lazer Marine on 146)
With his son he went to pick up the trailer which wasn't at the Yacht Basin. Anyway he brought the trailer to the yacht basin. He went to the slip where the boat was and drove it to the ramp and loaded it on the trailer. Talked to a few people at the yacht basin in between the walk from the ramp to the slip including the guy working at the bait camp.
Drove the trailer and boat to Lazer and dropped it off. 
All of this during DAYLIGHT HOURS with his 11 year old son. 
My first question:
Why would a succesful middle age man steal a boat?
If so why would he do it during the day?
How did he know where to go pick the trailer up at?
Why wouldn't he drive the boat by water to a remote ramp?
Why would he make contact or talk to anyone at the yacht basin?

Something smells REALLY FISHY at the Yacht Basin and it's not the heads of all those ling that Eugene and Scott caught this summer.

It just doesn't add up. What do you guys think?


----------



## Big Willy

CHA CHING said:


> This is what I've been told.
> Chris (Seamonster was asked by either the owner or captain of the boat if he could do them a favor and bring the boat to Lazer Marine on 146)
> With his son he went to pick up the trailer which wasn't at the Yacht Basin. Anyway he brought the trailer to the yacht basin. He went to the slip where the boat was and drove it to the ramp and loaded it on the trailer. Talked to a few people at the yacht basin in between the walk from the ramp to the slip including the guy working at the bait camp.
> Drove the trailer and boat to Lazer and dropped it off.
> All of this during DAYLIGHT HOURS with his 11 year old son.
> My first question:
> Why would a succesful middle age man steal a boat?
> If so why would he do it during the day?
> How did he know where to go pick the trailer up at?
> Why wouldn't he drive the boat by water to a remote ramp?
> Why would he make contact or talk to anyone at the yacht basin?
> 
> Something smells REALLY FISHY at the Yacht Basin and it's not the heads of all those ling that Eugene and Scott caught this summer.
> 
> It just doesn't add up. What do you guys think?


I don't know anyone involved with this but I am inclined to agree with you. Something don't make sense about this whole thing. :headknock


----------



## Chase This!

Jeff, either Chris is the dumbest criminal on earth, or he was not involved in the subsequent criminal activities. I am going to go with the later. I find it impossible to believe he would endanger his son, and take such blatant actions in broad daylight. 

And for Mrs. CaptBill to come on here and smear Chris all over the place without any judicial process, I find to be appalling, unacceptable, and pitiful on her part. 

My $.02. 

Brandon


----------



## FireEater

I've always said that there are two sides to every story. 

I'm willing to bet neither side has been posted on this thread.


----------



## bostonwhaler

well CHA CHING...how could it have been done dring daylight hours when the boat was on a charter that day....why would it be taking to get worked on when there was a charter the next day on that boat....why wouldnt the owner or captain have done this...???huh CHA CHING


----------



## CHA CHING

Just reporting what I was told. Everyone will have their day in court.


----------



## bostonwhaler

well thats how rumors are started...he said...she said


----------



## 007

bostonwhaler said:


> well CHA CHING...how could it have been done dring daylight hours when the boat was on a charter that day....why would it be taking to get worked on when there was a charter the next day on that boat....why wouldnt the owner or captain have done this...???huh CHA CHING


You're still an idiot.....and you wonder why the GW always pulls you over? Read the whole thread dumbass!!


----------



## CHA CHING

That was straight from the accused mouth so it's NOT A RUMOR.
Everyone has a right to have their story heard and thats his.
Wether true or not I don't know, guess we'll all know when the courts decide so just relax bostonwhaler


----------



## Hotrod

007 said:


> You're still an idiot.....and you wonder why the GW always pulls you over? Read the whole thread dumbass!!


Dont know where this stemmed from but it deserves a *BOOM!*


----------



## bostonwhaler

well 007 ...its a fact that there was a charter the day the boat was taken and a charter the next day....and i read the WHOLE thread ...so what are you talking about


----------



## trodery

How about this conspiracy theory... A boat owner ask a friend to take the boat to a shop, said friend does as requested, a boat owner could go steal the boat from the shop, strip it and dump it somewhere...Boat owner then reports a stolen boat and frames his friend. Boat owner gets a new boat or newly rigged old boat.

Not pointing any fingers...not even specifically talking about this ordeal.... I'm just sayin!


----------



## Snap Draggin

It will definitely be interesting to see how this one shakes out.


----------



## Tombo

I will refrain from an opinion for now. I have done this before and was way off base when the truth came out. 
Now that another party has been identified, the one loading the boat on a trailer, the authorities can pursue this mess and find the real truth. 
Heck, everyone involved could be guilty or none of the above. 

The only thing I am positive about is when the truth comes out, its going to be interesting.


----------



## Tortuga

No dog in this fight...but did it ever occur to anyone that mebbe Chris did a favor and hauled the boat to the repair place...left the boat...and some 'baddie' saw it, backed up to it, hitched it up and hauled it off to some quiet place to be stripped ? .02


----------



## Loco Pato

bostonwhaler said:


> well 007 ...its a fact that there was a charter the day the boat was taken and a charter the next day....and i read the WHOLE thread ...so what are you talking about


 Boston whaler is correct and has his facts right on...I know Jim he is six foot seven and I would think before I called him a dumbass for sure.


----------



## Gilbert

Loco Pato said:


> Boston whaler is correct and has his facts right on...I know Jim he is six foot seven and I would think before I called him a dumbass for sure.


----------



## Gilbert

FireEater said:


> I've always said that there are two sides to every story.
> 
> *I'm willing to bet neither side has been posted on this thread.*


I'll go with this.


----------



## Titus Bass

FireEater said:


> I've always said that there are two sides to every story.
> 
> I'm willing to bet neither side has been posted on this thread.





Gilbert said:


> I'll go with this.


X2

I hope it never makes to 2cool on what I did or didn't do........


----------



## Texas Jeweler

While some of you seem surprised that ANY boat is loaded and moved without question or challenge, it occurs much more than we wish to think about. When you find out how many boats are removed from slips or trailers in broad daylight, middle of the week and disappear, you'd be shocked. From South Texas to the entire east coast, these things occur.


How else do guys get 30 plus foot Boston Whalers or Sea Vees and haul butt down the road with the law not knowing it is not theirs to haul? They take a chance and steal it!

It is really bad in Florida right now, occurrences every week. I do not know anyone involved in this local case, so I have no comment on it. I do know this, most of us take or have no way to secure our vessels from thief. We go to a dock, tie it off and go for lunch or what ever and seem surprised when we have something missing off the boat!!! 

Those of us old enough to remember the missing items at Eagle Point over a period of months know that it was a local or locals, but it continued to occur. I am not sure there is a good way to secure a boat at dock, like a cable wrap thru a rail or some such. I have discussed a Low Jack device on trailers before and take several precautions with my Pathfinder when I "leave it out" at night. 

Be slow to judge, but harsh with punishment.


----------



## CHA CHING

Hey guys, I realize what the facts are but at this time nobody knows the whole story other than what was reported in the paper and what has been viewed on the GYB tape. 
I am just relaying the story of the accused. As I said before his story is his side and no one will know until all the facts come out in a trial. After all he is innocent until proven guilty or has our government already changed all that?


----------



## FireEater

The Government did not change it......the public did.


----------



## CHA CHING

So true FireEater


----------



## Gilbert

CHA CHING said:


> Hey guys, I realize what the facts are but at this time nobody knows the whole story other than what was reported in the paper and what has been viewed on the GYB tape.
> I am just relaying the story of the accused. As I said before his story is his side and no one will know until all the facts come out in a trial. After all he is innocent until proven guilty or has our government already changed all that?


Mrs CaptBill already has him doing 25 years in the big house :cop: :headknock


----------



## Tiny

I was kinda thinking the same about the conspireacy thing and all... but Without the facts you have squat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

waterboard the suspects...............someone will crack.............


----------



## bigrome12

CHA CHING said:


> Hey guys, I realize what the facts are but at this time nobody knows the whole story other than what was reported in the paper and what has been viewed on the GYB tape.
> I am just relaying the story of the accused. As I said before his story is his side and no one will know until all the facts come out in a trial. After all he is innocent until proven guilty or has our government already changed all that?


Good post, Jeff. At least both sides of the story have now been told (written). Not for any of us to judge, blame, or point fingers. This will be interesting when the dust finally settles.


----------



## Loco Pato

whats up big Rome? you ready for a new boat yet? Hope you are doing well my friend! this is a Crazy deal isnt it. I think all us former b dock folks are perplexed. Calm Seas.Scott


----------



## En Fuego

Surely the truth will come out?!?

Yes it will, and dont call me Shirley.


----------



## OAKISLANDER

Did the truth come out?


----------



## bostonwhaler

im glad someone brought this back up


----------



## monkeyman1

ok, i read ALL the posts and NEED TO KNOW THE TRUTH!


----------



## roundman

well, rest of the story??


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Did they ever find out what happened?


----------



## davidluster

I just read every post, and still have no idea what happened?


----------



## outriger

Has the case been taken to the Grand Jury? Is there an indictment? As a court reporter for a District Court for 32 years there have been very few cases where the case was not proved beyond a reasonable doubt. But there have been a few and the Deft walked. If the DA's Office goes to trial they usually have a decent case. But to be indicted is nothing more than a formality. The Defendant is not even allowed to present his side of the story.

Chris is innocent until found guilty by 12 of his peers. I don't care what you have seen or heard, you should never judge someone until you have heard all of the facts. Then you can talk about Chris all you want. But if you are wrong the damage you have created for Chris and his family is unsurmountable. 

I would make one observation, he had to come up with $10,000 for the bond, plus, I'm guessing, but another $15 - $25,000 on a felony theft case in attorney's fees. So it's not like he was destitute.

I'm just saying Chris and his family deserve their day in Court before you hang him on 2-Cool.


----------



## mahiseeker

Maybe I'm missing something here, but to the last post, you say a court reporter for the last 32 years, but your only 32 years old. Dang, wish I was born that smart right out of the crib!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*YEA*



mahiseeker said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but to the last post, you say a court reporter for the last 32 years, but your only 32 years old. Dang, wish I was born that smart right out of the crib!


ME TO:cop:


----------



## bostonwhaler

so are you saying he WAS indicted?


----------



## Tombo

We had a member of our community arrested under child pornography. Turned out a fellow worker used his computor. He was cleared of all charges. Alot of us jumped the gun. We learned a good lesson about pointing a finger.


----------



## tpool

Very interested on the outcome of this case. Meanwhile...



Tombo said:


> We had a member of our community arrested under child pornography. Turned out a fellow worker used his computor. He was cleared of all charges. Alot of us jumped the gun. We learned a good lesson about pointing a finger.


Something similar happened to us. We saw where we had a sex offender in our neighborhood (his address comes up on the public records). This guy is 24 years old... Turns out he was a 17 yr old boy with a 16yr old girlfriend at the time. Momma and Daddy wanted to prosecute so he got nailed for it, even though his girlfriend of 1 yr younger consented... We jumped the gun too. And also learned our lesson on pointing fingers...

T-BONE


----------



## outriger

Yeah, I'm a court reporter for 32 years, guess I better edit my profile, should be 62. Sorry!


----------



## seamonster2

bigrome12 said:


> I just heard about all of this when Dan replied to an email that I sent to him. Like Jeff (Cha Ching) says, its really hard to believe any of this stuff, knowing Chris and his family. I fished with him and his son MANY times and I could never in a million years think that he would do anything to endanger that kid OR steal from a friend. I truly hope this ends differently than how its going now.


 thanx jerome it clayton his son i miss him terribaly just because some one has made bad choices doesnt make them a bad person


----------



## seamonster2

bigrome12 said:


> I just heard about all of this when Dan replied to an email that I sent to him. Like Jeff (Cha Ching) says, its really hard to believe any of this stuff, knowing Chris and his family. I fished with him and his son MANY times and I could never in a million years think that he would do anything to endanger that kid OR steal from a friend. I truly hope this ends differently than how its going now.


 hi


----------



## seamonster2

jeffsfishin said:


> Boy is his life fixing to make a change for the worse, Oh well he deserves
> it. I can't stand a theif and they are all the same in my book...SCUM.


 shut up this is his 13 year old son talk about my dad like that again and see what happends


----------



## FireEater

seamonster2 said:


> i miss him terribaly just because some one has made bad choices doesnt make them a bad person


I'm guessing by this post that he is in jail for what he did?


----------



## monkeyman1

seamonster2's son: people get mad at people who steal. few here know your dad and maybe if they did know him and the whole story, they'd feel differently. but right now, all they think is that he stole a boat.

you probably shouldn't read this thread anymore. it will only make you more mad and that won't do you nor your dad any good.

can we leave the kids dad alone folks? the law is handling this now...we don't need to here.


----------



## seamonster2

its taribal but yes it been the hardest thing for me i love my dad to death this is the worst thing i think i will ever go through


----------



## seamonster2

thanx monkeyman1


----------



## ML56

monkeyman1 said:


> seamonster2's son: people get mad at people who steal. few here know your dad and maybe if they did know him and the whole story, they'd feel differently. but right now, all they think is that he stole a boat.
> 
> you probably shouldn't read this thread anymore. it will only make you more mad and that won't do you nor your dad any good.
> 
> can we leave the kids dad alone folks? the law is handling this now...we don't need to here.


x2 ,good advice right there. Seamonster2 don't give up on your Dad, everyone makes mistakes, sometimes a momentary lapse in good judgement, has long lasting consequences. Sometimes things are not as they appear at all. -Mike


----------



## jdusek

seamonster2 said:


> thanx jerome it clayton his son i miss him terribaly just because some one has made bad choices doesnt make them a bad person


I do not know what happened nor do I really care as it does not affect me. However comments like this above on a public forum will not help your dad. I would ask a mod to remove the above if I was you.


----------



## justhookit

jdusek said:


> I do not know what happened nor do I really care as it does not affect me. However comments like this above on a public forum will not help your dad. I would ask a mod to remove the above if I was you.


Don't know the facts either, but reading the whole thing . . . I'm pretty sure any recent comments would not matter to anyone, including his own attorney.


----------



## Killah Ro

*The stolen boat owner*

KennY Isbell is the son of elected official years ago Isbell the sherriff. went to school with him.


----------

